# your tube



## cans (Mar 11, 2007)

dont think this guy read the thread about freezzing or co2 
[video=youtube;noQkkXC_HQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noQkkXC_HQw&mode=related&search[/video]=


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 12, 2007)

no obviously they did not read the thread, clearly very disturbed... it is 1 thing to feed live, but to record that was not nice.


----------



## cans (Mar 12, 2007)

i clicked the link on moosenoose's sig for [video=youtube;tJ2mXUV1420]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ2mXUV1420&mode=related&search[/video]= then i found heaps of it on there some ppl ay


----------



## Timotei (Mar 12, 2007)

I've got no real problems with live feeding, providing A) Your snake won't take it any other way, B) The prey provides no threat whatsoever to your snake, C) The prey suffers minimally.

Basically i don't see the real advantage to live feeding, except excitement for the keeper - which is really pretty selfish.


----------



## ALLANA (Mar 12, 2007)

To make matters worse, the poor snake couldn't even eat in peace without being prodded and moved every few seconds just for the camera. Just out of curiosity what type of snake is that.


----------



## Zanejb (Mar 12, 2007)

Yea live feeding isnt the best of ideas i mean shore you need to do it every now and again if a snake wont feed or whatever but it shouldnt be a regular thing for people i mean even though its just a rat or a mouse im pritty shore if you where fed live to an animal you would your self and i dont see it being any different for rodents


----------



## Timotei (Mar 12, 2007)

allana1313 said:


> To make matters worse, the poor snake couldn't even eat in peace without being prodded and moved every few seconds just for the camera. Just out of curiosity what type of snake is that.


Corn snake. It's a really crappy hunter - lyk i sed in my comment on there.


----------



## ALLANA (Mar 12, 2007)

The person may have had a legit reason to feed it a live pinky (maybe it wouldn't eat and he had tried everything else, and then again maybe he just liked the shot) but I certainly would not have let it eat it while it was still alive for the sake of both snake and rat.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Mar 12, 2007)

I suppose there could have been a legit reason, but why record it? and why post it on youtube? my thoughts is that they found it amusing to watch and decided to share with others. 
I don't mind live feeding occasionally, as the need arises (bad feeders) but I prefer rozen/thawed for several reasons, including being safer for the snake and less-cruel for the rodent.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2007)

whats bruce lee drink? 
[video=youtube;STHRL1wjq4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STHRL1wjq4c[/video]


----------



## HerpsinIN (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont have a problem with people feeding their snakes live as long as the snake is killing it before had. The problem I have is these people clearly have these snakes for attention. People like those are giving the people that are doing it for the love of herps a bad reputation, IMO. Also if the corn eats an adult rat/mouse that way, it is going to be ugly! Not to mention the possiblity of injurying the inside of the snake if it is able to eat it while alive.

I have only had to feed live once. The woma was on live when I got it. The first rat pup it constricted and killed, the second one it ate it alive. I honestly was mortified! The next week, I feed F/T and he accepted them with out hesitation. I was so happy. But you dont see me filming and posting my animals eating. I am not that desperate for attention!


----------



## choppy (Mar 15, 2007)

After looking at these links Youtube needs to be re-named to something]


----------



## Elle (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of seeing that at all. I have enough trouble feeding my bearded dragons live crickets.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> Am I a bad person, because I found that kind of funny.... I think it was the music change




lmao I'm an evil mongrel and so are you for laughing!  It was the music change....no......actually......it was the whole thing :lol: Sick, sad and funny all at the same time hehe

Can I just say for the record. I feed nothing live food out of the safety for my animals, and if I have it's been pinkies to help get troublesome ones feeding initially.


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> whats bruce lee drink?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STHRL1wjq4c



"everything smells like smoke" :lol: i wonder why :lol:


----------



## yans40 (Mar 15, 2007)

What a terrible hunter!! I found the whole thing pretty sick and cruel.


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 15, 2007)

The thing is, that being a captive corn it has probably never had live pups before. I established this within the first 30 secs. I only watched the first 50 secs  There was no wrapping of the pup, just nose shoving. Quite sad really. 

If he is going to record a live feed at least he could have used a better, more receptive subject. :lol:


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

That was really horrible!
I thought when a snake was fed live prey, they killed it first?
Do all snakes eat it while it's still alive (and trying to escape)?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2007)

cornsnakes dont have venom and they dont, generally constrict,
i think this is normal feeding behaviour for one of these snakes.Its certainly a horrible vid to watch but i think the rat was dead quicker and less painlessly than if it ad been fed ratsack.


----------



## Mystery (Mar 15, 2007)

I watched the first 30 seconds - that was enough for me. What some ppl get off on never ceases to amaze me. Did he/she have surgical gloves on? If so I wonder why he/she was using them for.


----------



## Johan (Mar 15, 2007)

would you all be reacting different if it was footage of a snake in the wild eating its prey???


----------



## Mystery (Mar 15, 2007)

Johan said:


> would you all be reacting different if it was footage of a snake in the wild eating its prey???



I don't think a snake in the wild would be eating it's prey like that - not in Aust anyway. And I don't some sicko would be filming it.


----------



## Johan (Mar 15, 2007)

Mystery said:


> I don't think a snake in the wild would be eating it's prey like that - not in Aust anyway. And I don't some sicko would be filming it.


 
what about documentaries on snakes... are the people who made them sicko's for filming the snakes feeding???


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Mar 15, 2007)

Johan said:


> would you all be reacting different if it was footage of a snake in the wild eating its prey???



Yes I definatly would. Most ofen in the wild by the time a snake begins actrally consuming prey the animal has died from asphyxiation. Also in the wild a snake has no other options and there is almost a 'fair contest' between predator and prey, yet in an environment suh as the one in the video, the animal was there through no fault of is own and had no chance of getting away. 

Secondly to film it is just sick. This is cruelty to animals even if it is 'just a pinky'. This kind of behaviour is preliminary to acts such as deliberate harming of cats and dogs which it has been shown can elevate to violent behaviour to other humans and even rape and homocide. 

I would like to point out I have total respect for those who feed fresh kills and who kill humanly. Although I could never do it, I respect those who choose to.


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

Well said Serpant Lady


----------



## Mystery (Mar 15, 2007)

Johan said:


> what about documentaries on snakes... are the people who made them sicko's for filming the snakes feeding???



I watch a lot of documentaries and have NEVER seen anything as sick as that. Don't forget that is human intervention. I think Serpent Lady has responded well with her reply.


----------



## cement (Mar 15, 2007)

Its not the fact that a snake is getting a feed, its the human with the problem. Iknow guys that talk tough and own big cars with big motors and keep dogs like pit bulls, and go shooting etc, they would reckon that video was unreal. But the truth is when these durry smokin inbreds get in real trouble themselves they first get angry and violent and if that doesn't work they fall apart.
I must say the blue gloves were a real treat.


----------



## Mystery (Mar 15, 2007)

cement said:


> But the truth is when these durry smokin inbreds get in real trouble themselves they first get angry and violent and if that doesn't work they fall apart.
> I must say the blue gloves were a real treat.



How true!! Or it is always somebody elses fault.


----------



## Johan (Mar 15, 2007)

fair enough... that all makes sense. i personally dont have a problem with feeding live prey to snakes although i do not do it myself. i just wanted to see why people were so against it...


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 15, 2007)

lol i love the part at 1:09 into it, the snake looks at the camera and flicks out its toungue as if to say one of the following

- are you gonna help me or just stare and laugh?

- ugh, it tastes terrible

- thanks for the help mate

- what?!?

- this rat tastes weird...

- stop filming! this is like, not my best side!

- please leave me alone

- geez, cant a guy eat a rat in peace?


----------



## Timotei (Mar 16, 2007)

Johan said:


> would you all be reacting different if it was footage of a snake in the wild eating its prey???


 
OMG im so tired of ppl saying this. Open ur eyes, a viv is NOT a natural simulation of wild behaviour!!! U cannot compare a captive bred snake within a tank attacking food just chucked in front of it, with a snake in the wild. That's just narrow-minded.


----------



## Johan (Mar 16, 2007)

narrow minded is the people who have a problem with what snakes do naturally, in the wild or in captivity...


----------



## cris (Mar 16, 2007)

Just think in the wild the pinky would have a chance to run away, run pinky run. Very often in the wild a prey item will find itself in a position where it has no chance of escape.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ssssnakeman* 

 
_whats bruce lee drink? 
[video=youtube;STHRL1wjq4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STHRL1wjq4c[/video]_



> "everything smells like smoke" :lol: i wonder why :lol:


yeh, i think they may have indulged in a herb or two,lol


----------



## Timotei (Mar 17, 2007)

cris said:


> Just think in the wild the pinky would have a chance to run away, run pinky run. Very often in the wild a prey item will find itself in a position where it has no chance of escape.



A pinky poses no danger to the snake, except that this corn snake seems he may not know how to swallow and may choke. And when prey is cornered in the wild it reacts in the same way it does wen placed into a vivarium - violent, desperate panic. You would too.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2007)

[video=youtube;UMf40daefsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMf40daefsI[/video]

I thought this was pretty damned funny  (a couple of kids doing a mock-up of Mortal Kombat)


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 29, 2007)

i just have to wonder what we would do if trapped in a room with a 20-26ft man eating snake... that clip wouldn't seem so amusing then would it...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh who cares about the initial clip, what about the Mortal Kombat kids??!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL some people seriously have WAY TOO much time on their hands. Very well done though.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 29, 2007)

seen that ages ago moosey,,i still like the pure madness kids better though...yay
[video=youtube;STHRL1wjq4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STHRL1wjq4c[/video]


----------



## pixie (Mar 29, 2007)

i agree with serpent lady on this one... a vivarium is nothing like a snakes natural habitat, granted the prey will not always be able to escape in nature either, the mouse is still being put into an enclosed space with the snake and giving neither a chance of escape, and i think we all have seen what a live rodent can do to a snake if it does not eat the rodent... i agree with live feeding only when its a last option for a snake that will not eat.


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 29, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> seen that ages ago moosey,,i still like the pure madness kids better though...yay
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STHRL1wjq4c




From that page....

[video=youtube;HBa9wdOANHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBa9wdOANHw[/video]

I so want one.

IsK


----------

